# Modernist Cuisine: The Art and Science of Cooking



## Juan (Mar 4, 2011)

so i was reading my march mens health issue in there is a article on cooking the best meat and potatoes you've ever tasted heres a link
http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/steak-cooking-tips
they make referance to Nathan Myhrvold's upcoming encyclopedia Modernist Cuisine: The Art and Science of Cooking coming out in april i think has anyone else looked at this, I love cook books or any book on cooking but this guy is at 462.93 on amazon for the six volume hardcover set seems way out of my price range to buy on a whim but it is very appealing to me. what do you guys think of this does it look like it could be worth the extra dough. Here is a link to amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982761007/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been following this a bit and do think it is going to be a seminal cooking reference. This is a product that comes out of: good timing, boat loads of internet cash, a brilliant scientist turned cook, the best equipped test kitchen in the country, and dozens of professional cooks. If you have a week of free time you can read the many thread over the past six years on eGullet where this has been brewing. Plus, they have hired great photographers and graphic designers to make the book as sexy has humanly possible. The photos are stunning. 

Check out these three YouTube videos from the MC effort. They have spared no expense.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HNve7bekeM&feature=BF&list=ULlyxTqphxpFg&index=2


----------



## Ratton (Mar 5, 2011)

*Hi There,

I agree!!! This is going to be considered on of the best all time cooking bibles!! I am patiently awaiting it's arrival.*


----------



## Juan (Mar 8, 2011)

nice i am officially stoked i just watched some videos and i cant wait, mens health said its a six volume but the the one video only shows a 5 book set which is it lol


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I've been following this a bit and do think it is going to be a seminal cooking reference....


 Mr. Dinky, you can no longer use that expression: *http://tinyurl.com/ybev8ns 
*


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 8, 2011)

This is modernist cuisine? 







Looks pretty down-home to me! Yum!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 8, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> Mr. Dinky, you can no longer use that expression: *http://tinyurl.com/ybev8ns
> *


 
O--Kay................. Zimmerman should be alerted!


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 8, 2011)

fryboy said:


> mr. Dinky, you can no longer use that expression: *http://tinyurl.com/ybev8ns
> *


 
***?!

_Edit - It censored "W T F?!"_


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 8, 2011)

"One man's garbage is another man person's junk."?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 8, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> Mr. Dinky, you can no longer use that expression: *http://tinyurl.com/ybev8ns
> *


 
Wow, I officially will not use it for sure now, but hey, it did get 3.5 stars.

k.


----------



## rysara (Mar 23, 2011)

Volumes 1-5 are the actual books themselves that contain all the detailed information about anything and everything cooking and their scientific break-down. The sixth book is the kitchen manual which I think you can read under water (don't try this at home lol!) but I know it's printed on some durable paper that seems laminated so you can take it with you into a kitchen for recipes and techniques. 

This book set is insane. For sheer knowledge alone, it's worth it's weight in gold. (my package was 40 lbs!!!) but you would need to spend that money in order to buy the equipment neccissary to cook about 70% of the recipes in the book.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the concept is fascinating, but as a home cook (and not a millionaire home cook) I just am not sure it would make sense to pick up. That said, the glowing comments about the book's perfectly clear pressure cooker stocks along with some other recipes in there make me hope the university library will buy it!


----------



## rysara (Mar 24, 2011)

The images alone are amazing. But I would totally agree. That's a lot of money to drop on a cookbook. However, I view it more as a text book or encyclopedia than just a cook book.


----------

